# Golf



## baks5523 (Feb 28, 2011)

My day job is a high school teacher, part of that job allows me to coach the golf teams. One of my former golfers is playing in college on scholarship and asked me to come shoot one of his matches.












1d mkIIn 70-200 f2.8


----------

